# All Day Vapes, why don't you spruce up your marketing?



## YeOldeOke (11/11/19)

"Why are your labels sooooo boring!?"

This question, launched at me this weekend, made me realize that we have never explained our marketing philosophy to the vaping community. Maybe I should.

Let's face it, hype and zippy product names and packaging sells.

But there's a downside. It has been threatening for many years, and it is really starting to come home to roost for the vaping industry now. The push for flavour bans, already enacted in some states in the US, is a serious threat to vapers everywhere. It is still true that when the US sneezes the world catches a cold.

Below is an excerpt, in jpg format to prevent Google duplicate content issues, from our website explaining our marketing philosophy.






We certainly have the ability to produce catchy product names and lively labeling, but we choose not to so as to try to be part of the solution rather than part of the problem.

I do not agree that we should be so sensitive to what attracts children that we kill all the pleasure and usefulness adults have in vaping - the list of industries that can be accused of this is endless - but I also realize that there are some major threats that cannot and should not be ignored, and that in order to survive we should take heed and respond in a suitable way.

We toyed with the idea of an age gate on our website but discarded it as it is pure window-dressing, it serves NO practical purpose. Age gates in their current form are a bad joke.



So folks, that is why we look and sound the way we do, not because of a lack of imagination but because we believe the industry should start playing the long game. For it's own and all vapers' sake.

"Why are your labels sooooo boring!?" Because we'd hate to die.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/11/19)

Well put @YeOldeOke! Forward thinking, responsible and a superb juice maker all in one!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/11/19)

Although I love an exceptionally beautiful label, I'm all for plain labels which tell you what flavour is in the bottle. Most of the time it's impossible to tell what flavour it is, from the juice name. 

For this reason I attach my own labels, which state just the basic flavours, to the back of all my bottles. If one has only two or three bottles this is unnecessary, but I love my flavours and I have many bottles of juice at home!

My bone of contention has always been the ridiculous marketing hype. I've said it before and I repeat it here - no juice on earth can possibly transport me to a desert island, so cut the BS!! I'm not stupid so stop treating me as if I am.

I don't need to see a picture of a hammock swinging between palm trees to persuade me to buy a real pineapple. I know what pinapple is and the only marketing which is needed is a display of pineapples in the Fruit & Veg section and, with a bit of luck, someone to weigh my purchase. The latter is the best marketing strategy for me.

I LOVE All Day Vapes' @YeOldeOke labels as I know exactly what flavour is in the bottle. If it's pineapple, it's called pineapple; not something like Sweet Seduction, which tells me absolutely nothing.

Besides, fancy labels cost more. Someone has to pay the designer their hourly fee for artwork. Is it the juice manufacturer who pays? Nope! The cost is passed on to the consumer.

There *are* ways of cutting costs, but we're a consumer-driven society so the manufacturer caters to our demands. It's not the manufacturer's fault. *We* are to blame. We want pretty pictures; we want awesome ads; *we want the hype -* but we complain about the cost of juice.

We can't have our juice and vape it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/11/19)

@Hooked Well put, though I would point out that at least in our case, it would cost us no extra for hype and 'cool' labels. Cost is in no way a deciding factor here. We'd simply like to be around, and be strong, in 5, 10, 20 years time.

I just wish other juice manufacturers would consider the long game, *but I do not blame or condemn them for anything.* Marketing is crucial to any business. It is just that the hammer is coming down hard, and it may already be too late to stop it from destroying the industry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/11/19)

Been thinking of a useful age gate.

How's about this question?

Gun sales are soaring 
housewives find life boring
Divorce the only answer 
smoking causes cancer

This is:
a) Not News
b) Cold Fact
c) Eh?

 I'll get my coat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

